# Make HPLIP results in Python Error



## danaeckel (Mar 1, 2013)

I am setting up a new 9.1 system, and when I install HPLIP from a port I get an error during the build. I never had problems when I setup my old FreeBSD 9.0 system.

Here is my error:


```
checking for python2.7/Python.h... no
configure: error: cannot find python-devel support
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
```

Has anybody had issues with this?

Thank You!

Dana


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 1, 2013)

Check that Python.h is located in /usr/local/include/python2.7/
`# ls /usr/local/include/python2.7/Python.h`


----------



## danaeckel (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes it is there, but the build seems to act as though it isn't. Here is more of my error outcome.


```
checking for path to Python.h... "using /usr/local/include/python2.7"
checking python2.7/Python.h usability... no
checking python2.7/Python.h presence... no
checking for python2.7/Python.h... no
configure: error: cannot find python-devel support
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to makc@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/print/hplip/work/hplip-3.13.2/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a /usr/sbin/pkg_info
-Ea).
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/hplip.
*** [install] Error code 1
```


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 2, 2013)

To solve this issue, rebuild lang/python27 without PTH option. Then installing print/hplip will go flawlessly.


----------



## danaeckel (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah I guess I knew that. First time I did a [cmd=""]make conf[/cmd] I didn't notice the option. Maybe because I was looking at the screen for several hours and getting late. I tried it again, and BAM! it is working and printing away. Thanks!


----------

